# BSOD Screensaver



## alaric (Jul 9, 2010)

Stupid question but,...

Does anyone know where the orange screen that says "f0001 out of service call attendant" came from?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2010)

Did a bit of searching but it looks like it came from a "Player's Edge plus" coin-up machine.

http://stolistic.blogspot.com/


----------



## alaric (Jul 12, 2010)

*Thank You Sir*

Mighty kind


----------

